# C-17 and C-47



## MarkOttawa (28 May 2008)

A post at _The Torch_ with photos:

Old and New
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/05/old-and-new.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## R933ex (30 May 2008)

Great article , funny thing I just flew on one of Buffalo Joe's C-47s to Hay River, great plane to fly in. With that in mind, however I have to wonder if the C-17 will still be flying in 60 years.


----------



## aesop081 (30 May 2008)

R933ex said:
			
		

> however I have to wonder if the C-17 will still be flying in 60 years.



Why not......we're at what with the CH-124 ? 40-some years ?

Boeing's B-52 are 50 years old......

Its possible


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 May 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why not......we're at what with the CH-124 ? 40-some years ?
> 
> Boeing's B-52 are 50 years old......
> 
> Its possible



Not mention, *some* DC-3s are still flown regularly and they first flew in 1935!  ;D
I don't think you could get me onto a 73 year old a/c though.  Well maybe.   
I think I'l stick to the CF's new*er* ones.


----------



## Love793 (30 May 2008)

Barely newer ones, it wasn't till the late 80's/early 90's that the last Dakota was retired form CF service.


----------



## Astrodog (30 May 2008)

Crappy quality vid, but still a pretty neat heritage flight;

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=EfIHbAg6Ng8


----------



## OldSolduer (30 May 2008)

How do I get a ride on the C-17? When's it coming to Winnipeg???


----------



## MarkOttawa (30 May 2008)

Astrodog: Thanks for finding the video, added an *Upperdate* to the post.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## dimsum (30 May 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> How do I get a ride on the C-17? When's it coming to Winnipeg???



It came and went about a month ago, actually.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 May 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Barely newer ones, it wasn't till the late 80's/early 90's that the last Dakota was retired form CF service.



I believe the Coast Guard got rid or theirs in 96, flew pollution patrols on the West Coast

Hmmm this website says 1995

http://www.ruudleeuw.com/dc3_p1.htm

An excellent website on aircrashes

http://www.ruudleeuw.com/search116.htm


----------



## time expired (1 Jun 2008)

Concerning C47s,read an interesting story about a USAir force
Col.who was flying a" Puff the Magic Dragon"C47 in Vietnam
the aircraft manufactures number seemed somehow familiar
so he asked his wife to send him his old flight log books,and
 sure enough it was the same plane that he had flown in Burma
over the Hump in WW2.
When the RCAF finally got ride of its C47 they did a spec check
and found that some of the Daks.were up to 9 inches longer
than they should have been.
                                     Regards


----------



## geo (1 Jun 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Barely newer ones, it wasn't till the late 80's/early 90's that the last Dakota was retired form CF service.



Ahhh... you must be refering to Pinochio 8)


----------

